# الآن برنامج Catia للتصميم الميكانيكي



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

​​​بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ ​ الأخوه الأعزاء مهندسي الطيران وقسم ميكانيكا .............​ ​ ده برنامج التصميم الميكانيكي الأروع في العالم CATIA مع كتيب خاص بالشرح (مبسط)​ ​ أتمني الأستفاده به​ 
​ ولاتنسونا من صالح الدعاء​ ​ ودي أجزاء من البرنامج​ 
Automotive Body In White Fastening



 Automotive Class A & Optimizer​​ 
​

DMU Engineering Analysis Review​​
Aerospace Sheetmetal Design​
Assembly Design​
Business Process Knowledge Template​
Circuit Board Design​
Component Catalog Editor​
CATIA-CADAM Interface​
Core & Cavity Design​
Instant Collaborative Design​
Cast and Forged Part Optimizer​
Compartment and Access​
Composites Design​
MULTICAx AD Plug-in​
MULTICAx SE Plug-in​
Product Data Filtering​
MULTICAx IGES Plug-in​
MULTICAx ID Plug-in​
DMU Navigator​
DMU Optimizer​
MULTICAx PD Plug-in​
Generative Drafting​
Interactive Drafting​
Digitized Shape Editor​
MULTICAx SolidWorks Plug-in​
Shape Sculptor​
MULTICAx STEP Plug-in​
Lathe Machining​
NC Manufacturing Infrastructure​
Multi-Slide Lathe Machining​
Multi-Axis Surface Machining​
Prismatic Machining Preparation Assistant​
Multi-Pocket Machining​
NC Manufacturing Review​
NC Manufacturing Verification​
Prismatic Machining​
3 Axis Surface Machining​
STL Rapid Prototyping​
Sketcher​
Electrical 3D Design & Documentation​
Electrical Cableway Routing​
Electrical System Functional Definition​
Electrical Harness Flattening​
Electrical Harness Installation​
Electrical Library​
Electrical Connectivity Diagrams​
Elfini Solver Verification​
Equipment Arrangement​
Equipment Support Structures​
Generative Structural Analysis​
Electrical Wire Routing​
DMU Fastening Review​
3D Functional Tolerancing & Annotation​
Finite Element Reference Guide​
DMU Fitting Simulator​
Functional Molded Part​
Advanced Meshing Tools​
Part Design Feature Recognition​
FreeStyle Sketch Tracer​
MULTICAx UD Plug-in​
FreeStyle Shaper Optimizer & Profiler​
Healing Assistant​
Human Activity Analysis​
Human Builder​
Hanger Design​
Human Measurements Editor​
Human Posture Analysis​
HVAC Design​
HVAC Diagrams​
ENOVIA-CATIA Interoperability​
Imagine & Shape​
V4 Integration​
Data Exchange Interfaces​
DMU Kinematics Simulator​
Product Engineering Optimizer​
Knowledge Advisor​
Knowledge Expert​
2D Layout for 3D Design​
Mold Tooling Design​
Product Function Definition​
Product Function Optimizer​
Photo Studio​
Piping & Instrumentation Diagrams​
Piping Design​
Product Knowledge Template​
Plant Layout​
Part Design​
Photo Studio Optimizer​
Product Structure​
Quick Surface Reconstruction​
Raceway & Conduit Design​
Realistic Shape Optimizer​
Real Time Rendering​
Ship Structure Detail Design​
Generative Shape Design & Optimizer​
Structure Functional Design​
SheetMetal Production​
SheetMetal Design​
Generative Sheetmetal Design​
DMU Space Analysis​
DMU Space Engineering​
Structure Preliminary Layout​
Structure Design​
System Routing​
Systems Space Reservation​
Tolerance Analysis of Deformable Assembly​
SMARTEAM CATIA Integration​
Tubing Design​
Tubing Diagrams​
Waveguide Design​
Weld Design​
Wireframe and Surface​
Waveguide Diagrams​
VPM Work Packgage Exchange​
Advanced Machining​ 




للتحميل من هنا (ملف تورنت وإن شاء الله سريع)
download​


----------



## onizuka (3 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (4 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (6 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## aly016 (6 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## onizuka (7 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## onizuka (8 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (9 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*​


----------



## onizuka (10 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي المهندس الفاضل صاحب الموضوع
شرفت القسم بهذا البرنامج الرائع
واشكرك كثيرا على هذا الموضوع
وارجو الاخوة الاعضاء طرح الأسئلة التي تقف امامهم على مهندسنا الفاضل ليجيبهم عليها بإ


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يناير 2012)

اخي المهندس الفاضل كاتب الموضوع
اشكرك على مشاركتك بهذا البرنامج المتميز مثل عارضه
واتمنى منك المزيد من المشاركات
وارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء طرح الاسئلة التي تخص البرنامج على مهندسنا الفاضل ليجيب على ما يوفقها الله فيها


----------



## onizuka (11 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (11 يناير 2012)

الرابط لايعمل 
بوركت على السعي


----------



## onizuka (12 يناير 2012)

its good click in here


----------



## onizuka (13 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (15 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (16 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## senuors (16 يناير 2012)

بوركت عالمجهود 
برجاء مراجعة الرابط


----------



## onizuka (17 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## onizuka (19 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (20 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (21 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (22 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (23 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (24 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (25 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## onizuka (26 يناير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (27 يناير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم .......


----------



## onizuka (28 يناير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (29 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم .......*


----------



## onizuka (30 يناير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## mouradok (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

شكرا لك اخي على البرنامج

لاكن ممكن توضح اي نسخة هي و هل يوجد معه المكتبة الخاصة به


----------



## onizuka (31 يناير 2012)

welcome bro


----------



## onizuka (1 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## onizuka (2 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم*


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (3 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (5 فبراير 2012)

your comments please


----------



## onizuka (6 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## onizuka (7 فبراير 2012)

*your comments please*


----------



## أمين بكري (12 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي
لدي عدة اسئلة عن البرنامج وانا عندي خبرة متواضعة بالعمل عليه ولكنه برنامج ضخم جدا لا يمكن احتواءه
هل يمكنني تصميم قوالب حقن بلاستيك على البنرنامج وماهو الطريق لذلك
مكتبات البرنامج هل تأتي منفصلة عن النسخة المنزلة وكيف يمكنني تنزيلها


----------

